
Ask HN: Why search bar on Google doesn't have any placeholder? - tarikozket
e.g. &quot;Input your search query here&quot;
e.g. &quot;To start searching, enter a query here&quot;
e.g. &quot;Start typing to search&quot;
======
moondev
Probobly because the intent is obvious

